# Useing a bit with out the pilot?



## cambi (Feb 4, 2011)

I was wondering if you were to remove the piolt and put the screw back in, like on a Roman ogee, then cut on a table and feed your wood to trim in the center? 

I'm new to woodworking, so I'll ask some crazy questions.

I'm doing this to design picture frames.


Mark (cambi) Campbell


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mark

I sometimes remove the bearing, screw and dust shield from bearing-guided bits to create profiles, mainly where the bearing interferes with the cut I'm after. There's no problem doing this other than the fact that most bearing guided bits I've used have a sort of internally threaded spigot which gets in the way of doing some plunge cuts even if you grind it off (when the problem is then that the cutter has no bottom cut carbide rather than a spigot getting in the way). Personally I wouldn't return the screw to the cutter for use without the bearing as they are easily lost.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If by "pilot" you mean a guide bearing, it depends on the design of the bit. Some allow the bearing to be removed, and/or replaced with a bearing of a different size Others don't. 

With most bits, you can use all, or a portion of the cutting surface to achieve the edge you want (often in combination with other bits in separate cuts). You should not, however, position an edge-forming bit such that the bottom (non-cutting) surface has wood trapped underneath.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cambi said:


> I was wondering if you were to remove the piolt and put the screw back in, like on a Roman ogee, then cut on a table and feed your wood to trim in the center?
> 
> I'm new to woodworking, so I'll ask some crazy questions.
> 
> ...


I'm not completely sure what you mean, but suffice to say that you cannot plunge rout using a bearing cutter, with or without the bearing. Special profile cutters are available known as "face cutters", of the four shown, 2 are face cutters. There are occasions where some cutters can be used without the bearing, as shown, but NOT for plunging.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cambi said:


> I was wondering if you were to remove the piolt and put the screw back in, like on a Roman ogee, then cut on a table and feed your wood to *trim in the center?*
> 
> I'm new to woodworking, so I'll ask some crazy questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, I think I finally understand what you're trying to do and the short answer is no. Even leaving the screw off there is an alignment stud that will keep the wood from passing over the bit. What you want to acquire is a bit like the second from the left in Harry's post.


----------



## cambi (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for your help!  Like I said I'm a newbie and have not gotten even
the correct term's. I will be back with more ??????'s

Thanks again Mark


----------

